# Brass Rail and Pool Water



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Right next to our garden RR we have an above ground pool using a saltwater converter to create chlorine...I've noticed some green colored materia/stainingl on the Aristo brass rail in the near vicinity...is this bad for the track overall?? The pool is up only during the summer months and then taken down. I don't anticipate a ton more years of use as Jonathan gets older. 

I appreciate any thoughts on the matter.

Richard


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You are creating a copper salt. It could be a sulphate, oxide, chloride or some other ions. You can think of it as copper's version of rust. I would imagine that over time this will result in pitting of the track. I would guess that in your case it is most likely a copper chloride.

I would try to minimize it as much as possible.

Chuck

We have a friend who makes sculptures out of copper tubing. He dips them in "Miracle Grow" to get a green patina. I think that Miracle Grow has sulphate as one of the active ingredients.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a year round above ground salt water pool with LGB brass track about 2 feet from the pool. We are going on 5 years now with no effects on the track from the pool water. Of course the kids are ENCOURAGED[/b] to not splash the track or the trains when they pass by









Interesting you bring this up as I was just talking to Gary Armitstead yesterday about this same concern.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the response Chuck and Tommy...

There isn't much track just yet....just some pieces I laid temporarily plus a brand new switch thats showing some effects. But I do hope to have the layout sceniced and running full before next swimming season...A new pool rule will be no splashing (as much as can be helped) on the layout. And since the weather is cooling a bit I've noticed the pool water also cooling a bit which means I'll be taking it down for the colder months. So the track won't be affected by it year round. And I'm sure Jonathan will out grow this pool if just a few years and it wont be an issue.

Richard


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The notion of an above ground saltwater pool is totally new to me. Being locked into the center of the country, I don't see much salt water here. Why saltwater? Just because it is free or nearby? As to the track, it sounds like a bad idea to be anywhere near it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The salt water system saves you from having to add chlorine to your pool. You add the pool salt to your pool. Salt is NaCl. There is a chlorinator hooked up to the pool filtration system. Using electrolysis it breaks down the salt producing the sanitizing agents for the swimming pool. It then reverts back to salt and the process just keeps repeating. The salt water also "feels" better and is less irritating.
Size of my yard determined laying track by the pool. Only about 5 feet of track is within 2 feet of the pool.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

So is the water you are swimming in very salty like sea water, or just a touch due to the treatment process?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a touch. Around 1/10th as salty as the ocean.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

The taste of saltwater is totally based on how much you put in the pool. I put way too much last year and ended up draining about 20% of the water and then refilling with fresh. This year I did not make that mistake. 

My issue as well is that the size of the yard and the garden dictates where my track is laid. I have about 15 feet of track that is within 3 feet of the pool. I've thought about covering it next year with plastic while the kids swim and then remove it when they are done. And by how cold the pool felt last night we might be at the end of the swimming season for this year. 

Richard


----------

